# More Snow For North East?



## PORTER 05 (Dec 28, 2005)

Im hearing 2-4 for my area saterday night....i cant believe this its all coming at once, we are planning on starting clean-ups on monday the 26th, hope it melts before then, anyone hear anything on this???


----------



## 03SuperCrew330 (Nov 7, 2006)

Shows as up to an inch for me in Medford


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*3"-4"*

3"-4" up here Saturday night into Sunday.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

They are saying 1-3" here. I'll believe when I see it. It has been really warm. I doubt it'll stick. The plow is all put away for the summer and that is where it is going to stay. There is no way I'll even attempt my gravel driveways. I'd do my paved ones with the lawn tractor before I take the plow out again.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

No No No No No No No


----------



## 1sthippy (Dec 19, 2006)

*Snow?*

FTO it's all your fault for putting the plow away!!! They say - Sat 50* - Sat night 30* and 1 to 3 inchs. And this is the weekend for the tours at the sugar house. My buddy said we would be boiling for about 24hrs. Making it a sweet time for all!! Hippy.


----------



## dutchman (Aug 20, 2005)

I am allready a week late with my clean-up compare to last year I don't need this but maybe they wrong won't be the first time............


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

It's all my fault. They are now saying 3-6" here. Again, I'll believe when I see it. All I know is that my driveway is 6" of mud, so that won't be plowed. We aren't even supposed to get below freezing here.


----------



## meathead1134 (Nov 12, 2004)

I'm trying to sell my house and I have an open house scheduled for tommorrow looked at the weather today and they are saying 2-4. I can't complain to much because I didn't plow much this year.


----------



## Luppy (Oct 6, 2003)

1-2" possible here. Rest of the weeks forecast is 50F-60F. 
Plow is removed from vehicle, getting it cleaned up, fluid 
changed, and ready for storage.  :waving:


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*I hear you...*

We have been waiting spring out to put a house on the market down in MA also.
Will it ever get here...



meathead1134;386506 said:


> I'm trying to sell my house and I have an open house scheduled for tommorrow looked at the weather today and they are saying 2-4. I can't complain to much because I didn't plow much this year.


----------



## rosolar (Nov 29, 2004)

Are you guys in Ma going to be plowing residentials considering the upcoming temps?


----------



## PORTER 05 (Dec 28, 2005)

Josh is that you?????


ya dude im going to be plowing driveways.....1-3 skip all the gravel-drives, but ill hit atleast 30 accounts if its in the 3 inch area, maybe evne more than 30...i dont know well have to see , but we are planning on starting clean-ups on monday, so i hope its melted by then....cut down a nice 30 foot maple today, then came home and hooked-up the plows / sanded up / fuled up, i really hope we dont get anything, everything is melted and im ready for clean-ups!!!!


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

It's snowing pretty good here, but not sticking. I';m not going to do a thing. I hope we get about 2" so I can go have fun with the 4 wheeler.


----------



## SuperDutyFisher (Feb 15, 2007)

Snowing at steady clip here. Not sticking to the roads yet but everything else is covered.
Did not mount the plow, maybe that was dumb maybe it was smart. just have to wait and see.


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

*wheeler*

You can can have fun with the wheeler any time. For me that's what Sundays are for.


----------



## Jto89 (Apr 7, 2005)

about 2" on the grass but nothing on the street the plow is going away today.


----------



## PORTER 05 (Dec 28, 2005)

got about an inch here, nothing on the roads...took plows off / stored them , and stored the sand im DONE!


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

We ended up with a heavy wet .5". Roads weren't even salted. I drove to NH today and about 4 miles north of me they had 3.5" and were plowing the roads before it all melted away. I can always have fun with my 4 wheeler (when it works that is), but I love to ride in snow, but 2WD on alows me to play in light snow. Winter is now over.


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

I'm done. 
Put on my summer H2 rims today. The plow fame is about 3" too low . But boy, my truck looks good with the pizza cutters off. Talk about a extreame.. 245 to 315's.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

You can fit 35s without a lift? On a GMC? No offense, but they are low to begin with. How bad do the tires rub?


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

315"s not 35"s I don't think your on the same page. HAhaha. I don't like the look much, but to each there own. He means 315 WIDE & LOW. Think pimped out gangser style. HA hah ha. I wonder if he does lawns what the trailer looks like. Spinners?!


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

They are 35" tall 315-75-17's

They fit and this what I had to do to tuck them in with no rubbing. It really fills the truck out nice.

I previously raised the t-bars 4 turns when she was one day old to level her out a bit and added Timbrins to help carry the weight of the diesel and a heavy 8' X-blade. I trimmed the front Bumper cover last year when I had on my 285-75-16 on the stock PYO's.

1)Trim the front bumper cover even more on the bottom front edges all the way past the molded in hole at the bottom.
2)Emergency break cable had to be pulled back away from the wheel well with a hose clamp.
3)Driver side front rear well in the rear had to heated with a heat gun and rolled back to use the space were the e-cable was. 
4) Molded front mud flaps had to be trimmed on the inside lips.

Note: Rears fit fine

I'll post some pics. Trust me, they look great.


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

OPS Sorry. Yeah drop some pictures. Sounds nice. I guess thats one good thing about all the plastic on trucks these day's. What you did likely looks better than using a sawzall and BFH


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

waiting on those pics, lol


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

I was going to take them after work.. darn it's raining on my clean truck. 

Black is nice but I spend hours cleaning that thing and then it rains. If it weren't for bad luck, I wouldn't have any.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I can't wait to see those pics. I bet they look great. I thought I would struggle just to get 33s on mine, now I'm reconsidering! I know Ford are different of course, but now you have me thinking.


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

Side view, and they fit!


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

As you can see they are tight. I had to pull back the E-brake cable with a hose clamp that is behind the rear of this wheel well. Next I used a heat gun to heat the wheel well and bend it back at the bottom edge. I also trimmed the mud flaps.


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

OK last one.
Front view.. looking mean


----------



## dodgeguy99 (Apr 18, 2006)

looks awesome yaz


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

Very NICE!!!


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Those are so sweet!


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

At least theyre the nice hummer wheels not the ones that came on the first gen H2's I hate those... Looks good  
-Eric


----------



## vis (Nov 20, 2004)

MAd man henry over at accuweather is speculating about a big, heavy snow storm for EAST COAST INCLUDING NYC TO BOSTON NORTHWARD.

I hope he is just over reacting. 3 condos swept today, lawns blown off. Mulch is gettin delivered next tuesday.

NO MAS.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!! It's time for spring.:crying:


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

Yaz, you have an awesome truck, awesome plow, and an awesome drumset. Im jealous!! The wheels and tires look sick!


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

nickv13412;387387 said:


> Yaz, you have an awesome truck, awesome plow, and an awesome drumset. Im jealous!! The wheels and tires look sick!


Thanks man, but I'd traide it all to be 18 again.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Make it 19 and a week Yaz and you have yourself a deal lol.


----------



## Ole Tower (Jan 29, 2007)

*More SNOW for North East*

I think mother Nature has looked over some of US shoulders? & Saw the Number of Snow Falls? & Pushes? & Deep in Her Heart? Felt Sorry? so Shes Attempting? to make Up? for all the NONE Push Storms?--so Shes sending Us a Little? a Litle What? I Dono?--OleTower--


----------



## SnowPro93 (Oct 25, 2006)

on my 2500hd i have the same tires as Yaz just 33's, stock suspension, they only rub when the wheel is cut all the way, the wider tires aren't great in the snow, but they get the job done


----------

